# Buying a couple new setups



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used search & found a couple ideas, but I thought I'd give it a shot. I'm looking to buy 2 or 3 new surf setups. I have a lot of misc. gear that I use surf fishing now. I have quite a bit of bottom fishing/trolling gear, but sold my boat about 2 years ago & now I mix & match stuff to surf fish. I have 1 true surf rod, a Diawa 12 MH that I have an old Shakespear spinning real (still works like a champ, just scared to get anything with size on the other end), I also have another POS Shakespear (that still works good enough) on a 7'6" cheap rod, & I have 2 Penn 7500's on cobia rods that I have been known to take to the beach also. 

So after saying all of that, I plan on buying some surf gear so I can quit moving reels from different rods. I don't want to spend a fortune, ie St. Croix. What are some less expensive rods that are decent quality. What about reels? I would like to buy a Shimano Baitrunner, so I can use offshore also....defeats the whole purpose of buying gear to stop swapping stuff, but oh well!! So I think I'll buy the 6500 Baitrunner. But what 2 other reels would you all recommend? I'm thinking 4000 size. I plan on going with braid, most of my other reels are already braid. What lb would be good just for surf fishing?

Thanks for any help guys! :letsdrink


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Look at the Daiwa emcast reels. They are designed specifcally for surf casting. They have the huge diameter spool which is key to getting a long cast. Price is 80.00 so that is reasonable for a quality reel. Another big plus is they are not heavy. I don't know if any of the local tackle shops carry them in stock. I am sure they would order them for you though. For a rod you need to find something that feels good to you. You can probably find a decent ugly stik rod around town.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The ugly stick surf rods are pretty nice! As far as reels go, that baitrunner would be awesome. I use a penn 750 with 15lb line.......I also have a fin nor 7500 with 20lb line that I sometimes use.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 3 rigs - a Penn 6500, 7500 and 8500. Two are on 9' Shakespeare rods and the 8500 is on a 10' Penn rod. I don't think there's any reason to spend more than $40 on a surf rod and I like the Penn reels.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I use an ugly stick/Penn combo too. But my Penn reel is getting old now, it is PGV 7000 but still works great. It seems to do well in a sandy environment and I haven't had any sand clogging issues or problems bringing it to the beach. It cleans up real easy too after you're done.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm working on getting my surf setup tweaked as well. I have my eye on the 

Penn 650SSm reels Ugly Stik Custom Surf Rods 

















I plan on running 20lbs braid on these setups.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Afterswapping reels here and there...I ended up with a 6500, a 7500 and a 704z all Penn reels....on 11 , 12 and 13' rod...I bought out of Outcast last year... I paid 6 bucks for the 13 footer If I remember right and like 15 for the 12er...they all cacth fish.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Fishermon (4/11/2008)*Afterswapping reels here and there...I ended up with a 6500, a 7500 and a 704z all Penn reels....on 11 , 12 and 13' rod...I bought out of Outcast last year... I paid 6 bucks for the 13 footer If I remember right and like 15 for the 12er...they all cacth fish.


I wish I could find $6 & $15 rods!!

I got another 7500 & Diawa 12' MH. I'm going to pick up a Baitrunner & another rod this week. I'm going to check out the Ugly Stiks this time.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a Penn 850ssm and its been pretty great. Smooth, great line capacity, and affordable. I think its a great reel forabout all types of fishing.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a 850 and a 706 for surf fishing. I like the 850 a little more, but they both get the job done.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm using braid on my reels, 20 on some & 30 on others. What size are you all using?


----------

